# Good News, update on new Visa policies at consulates abroad!!



## Lorij (Jul 8, 2012)

Ok guys I have some great news! As I posted a couple weeks ago, that I had spoke to someone at the Mexico Consulate in Atlanta on the new Visa policy and I was told to check back in a couple of weeks as they were still working on implementing the new changes. I spoke with a woman there today and I explained my situation in detail, that I am engaged to a Mexican citizen and that we have lived together for 2 years and are planning on marrying in Mexico. She says that I can come to the consulate there and be
issued the Residente Temporal visa. She says that I need of course my passport, ID and birth certificate. He will need his birth certificate and his valid Mexican ID. I need 3 years of my back taxes. We need 6 months of bank statements showing a COMBINED income of $1900. She says that I may use his income if we live together. Also need a notarized statement from a witness that we do in fact live together. Also he must bring a piece of mail or something showing he receives his mail at this address. Also she told me that for the income requirements we may present a notarized letter from his employer stating how long he has been employed and how much he makes, to show we make more than the required amount. She told me as well that it will be much easier to get here than in Mexico, so I will be making an appointment with the Consulate in Atlanta when I have everything together!! She assured me that I wouldn't have any problems getting it, hope she is correct! Will keep you all posted!!


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Iteresting comments. Don't know how accurate the information you received is, considering the commentary on the topic elsewhere. This discussion should probably be combined with the already existing one regarding this topic. Best of luck with your process. Do, however, additional homework beyond what the Consulate told you ... so that you'll not be surprised or disappointed if you rely on that information and arrive in Mexico and learn what you've been told wasn't accurate.


----------



## Lorij (Jul 8, 2012)

Longford, I'm still unsure about the whole process based on the info we have gotten over the last few weeks, but the consulate in Atlanta says that if you are in America when you apply it will be actually issued here now, it will no longer be like before and it was like a pre-visa that was issued. She advised me to print and file out the application they have now posted on their website and to bring those required documents with me, she acted like it wouldn't be a problem getting it issued here, and did say that it would be much harder to get in Mexico because they are going to be much stricter with the guidelines... keeping my fingers crossed!!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Lorij said:


> Ok guys I have some great news! As I posted a couple weeks ago, that I had spoke to someone at the Mexico Consulate in Atlanta on the new Visa policy and I was told to check back in a couple of weeks as they were still working on implementing the new changes. I spoke with a woman there today and I explained my situation in detail, that I am engaged to a Mexican citizen and that we have lived together for 2 years and are planning on marrying in Mexico. She says that I can come to the consulate there and be
> issued the Residente Temporal visa. She says that I need of course my passport, ID and birth certificate. He will need his birth certificate and his valid Mexican ID. I need 3 years of my back taxes. We need 6 months of bank statements showing a COMBINED income of $1900.


I really hope that things work out for you and your fiance as explained by the Mexican Consulate in Atlanta. I wanted to point out one of your comments because it might confuse a newcomer to this forum. Since you are not a Mexican citizen, you need to show proof of $1900 monthly income to qualify for a Residente Temporal visa. Since your fiance is a Mexican citizen, he doesn't have to prove anything. Thus, the $1900 income pertains only to you.


----------



## Jolga (Jun 5, 2012)

Glad this thread is up Lorij!. Great minds think alike! I was just about to start a thread sharing my experience up to now with The Mexican Consulate in Calgary, Alberta Canada.

We have been dealing with a lady by the name of Karla and she has been extremely easy to work with. A class act all the way!

The first week I called her nothing was clear, but this week it all gelled and she sent us some very easy forms to fill out. We will only be doing that in the spring, but I want to have all our ducks in order at that time, as it will be hectic, what with selling our house and moving I won't have time to get mired in misinformation.

Our chosen option is the now famous/infamous???? so-called, $2400 (actually now 2,534.00\month for 6 months proven in bank statements. BTW they can just be web account printouts and not special ones from the bank. This will start us on the path to a Residente Permanente Targeta. 

Here is the gist of an email she sent me:

_Permanent Resident Visa Requirements

•	Print and completely fill out a visa application form on both sides of one sheet of paper
•	Original Passport and a photocopy of the picture page of your passport 
•	One passport-size photo 3.9 x 3.1 cm(white background, no eyeglasses)
•	Original and a photocopy of:
-	Original and photocopies of bank statements with a monthly income from pensions of CAD$2,534.00 over the last 6 months, or
-	Original and photocopies of bank statements for investment accounts with a monthly average balance of CAD$126,686.00 over the last 12 months
•	Consular fee (paid upon interview)

As of November 2012, the consular fee for a visa is CAD$35.90. Please note we do not accept credit or debit cards, or cheques. 

You may send us the original application with the passport sized photo, bank statements, and copy of the applicant’s passport via mail or courier. When your application is ready, a Visa Officer will contact you to schedule an appointment at the Consulate of Mexico in Calgary to finalize the process and pay the corresponding consular fee. 

Once the visa is obtained at this office, it has to be exchanged for a Non Immigrant Card “Tarjeta de no Inmigrante”, through the INM (National Institute of Immigration). You will have the following 30 natural days from your arrival to Mexico to go to INM for a Non Immigrant Card. Visit the INM website for more information. The procedure of exchanging The Non Immigrant card at the Immigration Office in Mexico will take approximately 3 weeks.

You may also find additional information at the Embassy of Canada website. 

Should you have any questions or concerns, please do not hesitate to contact me. 

_

Apparently the property ownership option of minimum $191,000 only leads to a temporary visa so as I said to her "It's like going to the dentist many times for the same thing, better to go once and get it all done once and for all. So we are going for the permanent visa".

Of course, Mexico is YMMVG-Land ... Your Mileage May Vary Greatly. As Longford astutely cautioned us we don't want to be caught high and dry when we dutifully present our stamped passports to IMF in Mazatlan.

Therefore; I have been emailing and calling the IMF office in Mazatlan for the past few days. My email has not been answered (it's been 5 days) and the gentlemen I spoke to could not really converse with me in English, nor was my lowly Rosetta Stone Level 5 Spanish up to the task, so I said:

_Lo siento por mi mal espagnol, puedo hablar con un agente que habla ingles por favor?_ 

He said that there is a gentleman by the name of Oscar who speaks a little French and English + Spanish ... of course. I am fluent in French, so with all 3 languages combined we should be able to hammer out a semblance of a conversation. 

I will phone Oscar tomorrow and let you know what, if any answers I can get to my queries. 

Oh... I almost forgot to reiterate an important deadline in the Calgary visa process. 

Once they have stamped your passport with the visa the clock begins to tick and you have 30 days to physically go to an IMF office and complete the process.

There was no mention of a criminal record check, nor a medical exam at this juncture and my wife, although she is still working, is considered a dependant. She must make her own application, but will be included in my file and receive her own Targeta Permanente. So I am her sponsor, of sorts! She better be nice Ha! Ha!

A small aside for those who have to make many calls to Mexico and don't want to buy a Magic Jack etc. I am now using an internet dialer from LocalPhone. I bought $1.00 worth of time. Phoned Mexico 3 times and my account has only gone down only 10 cents. I still have 90 cents left. No contracts to sign and the quality sounds like a good smart phone. Just don't use the + sign when you dial and it works fine. Runs from 1 cent to 1.7 cents per minute. 

Speaking of phones. Anyone living outside Mexico should forget trying to use the IMF Hotline in DF. It only works in Mexico it is a locked 800 number. I wasted a lot of time until it dawned on me. This was confirmed by the Alberta TELUS operator. 

Sorry about the long, disjointed, meandering post but my excuses are: it's late, I should be going to bed and I was a teacher for 30 years; so
_por favor_ pick which excuse you prefer.


----------



## eagles100 (Jun 28, 2011)

Jolga said:


> Glad this thread is up Lorij!. Great minds think alike! I was just about to start a thread sharing my experience up to now with The Mexican Consulate in Calgary, Alberta Canada.
> 
> We have been dealing with a lady by the name of Karla and she has been extremely easy to work with. A class act all the way!
> 
> ...


_


Jolga, 

When you contacted the Calgary Consulate, did you initially leave a voice mail or send an e-mail? I tried the Montreal Consulate as I'm New Brunswick and that is our closest location and only received choice of voice mail over the phone. If you didn't speak to an agent right away, how long did it take to get an answer?

So is $2,534 CDN/month for 6 months in bank statements per couple? Same question for the $126,686 CDN in investments. And you say that is for Residente Permanente Targeta, so is there anything required in further years?

The consular fee of $35.90 CDN, is that per couple or per person?

I'm presuming you will need to go to Calgary in person to receive your document at which point, will do they fingerprints?_


----------



## Jolga (Jun 5, 2012)

eagles100 said:


> Jolga,
> 
> When you contacted the Calgary Consulate, did you initially leave a voice mail or send an e-mail? I tried the Montreal Consulate as I'm New Brunswick and that is our closest location and only received choice of voice mail over the phone. If you didn't speak to an agent right away, how long did it take to get an answer?
> 
> ...


Ok Eagles100 I will try to answer your questions to the best of my limited abilities: 

Unfortunately, It appears that the Montreal Consulate is much less accessible than the Calgary one. :frown: The Calgary office appears to be quite small. No switchboard operator, Karla always answers promptly and any email exchanges are within minutes. She works like I did when I was employed by Alberta Employment and Immigration to help French people find jobs here i.e. very fast.. like Speedy Gonzales:car:!

Here is her contact info. Just in case you get nowhere in Montreal: 

Karla Terrazas
Consulate of Mexico in Calgary
1100 833 4th Ave. S.W.
Calgary AB. T2P 3T5
[email protected]
403 264 1804/ 403 457 1259
403 264 1259/ 403 264 4819 Ext. 23

The $2,534 CDN/month in bank statements and the $126,686 CDN in investments are both options including dependants... in this case that would be your wife I imagine. If you were bringing young children they would be included to. So you could call them Family Options.

Is there anything required in further years? You ask. That my friend, is the $64,000 question! It appears to be out of the Embassies' scope, so they cannot venture to answer that one. This is why I will be on the horn later this AM with the INM Mazatlan office to ask this type of question. I suggest you do the same for your chosen retirement destination. I will report back to the forum, but my answers could be from somewhat to completely different from the ones you will get. Sorry, but c'est la vie en Mexico. Be careful with my Calgary answers too, as we can already see that the Montreal Consulate and the Calgary one are handling clients very differently from each other.

The consular fee for a visa is CAD $35.90 You will each be getting one so that's x2 ... cash only in Calgary

Yes, we will go to Calgary for an interview to sign the documents and have our passports stamped.

No fingerprints in Calgary, but again black ink might be waiting for us at INM in Mazatlan so I will ask later today.


Here is a link that might help you. It's the Portal de Transparencia search. Here we would call it the (FOIP) freedom of information and privacy site. It says Mazatlan INM in the box because that's how I used it. Just type in the word inm + city name where you are going and it will give you the names, titles and the contact info for all the INM staff in that city. jefe means boss so a good one to talk to.

Portal de Obligaciones de Transparencia


Hope I helped you a bit. Gotta go back and prepare my questions for later today.


----------



## eagles100 (Jun 28, 2011)

Jolga said:


> The $2,534 CDN/month in bank statements and the $126,686 CDN in investments are both options including dependants... in this case that would be your wife I imagine. If you were bringing young children they would be included to. So you could call them Family Options.


Thanks for your reply. Little note, I'm female and have a husband  I will be his dependant.

Do you know what "Targeta" means in the Residente Permanente Targeta visa?


----------



## Jolga (Jun 5, 2012)

Jolga said:


> Ok Eagles100 I will try to answer your questions to the best of my limited abilities:
> 
> Unfortunately, It appears that the Montreal Consulate is much less accessible than the Calgary one. :frown: The Calgary office appears to be quite small. No switchboard operator, Karla always answers promptly and any email exchanges are within minutes. She works like I did when I was employed by Alberta Employment and Immigration to help French people find jobs here i.e. very fast.. like Speedy Gonzales:car:!
> 
> ...


Ah! So he's be sponsoring YOU. Well, he knew that when he said "I do". No problem with that. That's the traditional way it's always been, but of course that, along with everything else, is changing too. 

A "targeta" is a card. They are issued in DF (Mexico City) so it takes longer now.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Jolga said:


> …A "targeta" is a card. They are issued in DF (Mexico City) so it takes longer now.


The paperwork for visas used to be processed in DF. The past couple of years Guadalajara has been printing and laminating the cards (tarjetas) in their office. I don't know if smaller offices of Migración can do the same.


----------



## Jolga (Jun 5, 2012)

Thanks for the update Tundra. Change change <sigh>


----------



## RPBHaas (Dec 21, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> The paperwork for visas used to be processed in DF. The past couple of years Guadalajara has been printing and laminating the cards (tarjetas) in their office. I don't know if smaller offices of Migración can do the same.


Manzanillo, Colima INM prints, laminates and issues visa cards in their office.


----------



## Jolga (Jun 5, 2012)

I got this from Yuclandia.wordpress.com. I think this is what prompted my original statement. I guess time will tell:

_One local Merida report, from an expat residency applicant, says that the local INM offices are NO LONGER doing final approvals or laminating Tarjetas de Residencia any more. Each application is now sent to a central office in DF, where they cross-check the applicant’s information, issue a final approval, and print and laminate the Tarjeta de Residencia (Residency Card).

These extra steps involving some central INM office in DF are reported to extend the whole application and approval process out to a total of 30 days (or more?). 


If some central INM office in DF is reviewing all applications, then maybe they will have final say over approving the variations in requirements being reported from different regional INM offices? 

Yet more fun things to wait-and-see how they are resolved._


----------



## Belizegirl (Oct 21, 2010)

Jolga, thank you for the information you posted. Myself and my family are originally from Calgary and will be looking to do our paperwork in the summer when we return for holidays. It will be nice to have the contact information in advance, as my husband and I will need to figure out the paperwork regarding one of our children as, we will have to submit our court documents regarding our guardianship.


----------



## Lorij (Jul 8, 2012)

@Islaverde

I was told specifically by the women I spoke with at the Consulate in Atlanta that if we can provide proof that we are living together, hence the notarized family member statement, then our income may be combined, she said that I may include his income in with mine, if we share a bank account, which we do. However, most months I exceed the income requirement myself, but not all months. Hoping she is correct. I will keep everyone updated!


----------



## Jolga (Jun 5, 2012)

Lorij said:


> @Islaverde
> 
> I was told specifically by the women I spoke with at the Consulate in Atlanta that if we can provide proof that we are living together, hence the notarized family member statement, then our income may be combined, she said that I may include his income in with mine, if we share a bank account, which we do. However, most months I exceed the income requirement myself, but not all months. Hoping she is correct. I will keep everyone updated!


That's great news for you and many others I'm sure:clap2: The next step, IMHO, would be to contact the Immigra office in your target location and confirm with them too. If they are on the same page, then you're gold.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

RPBHaas said:


> Manzanillo, Colima INM prints, laminates and issues visa cards in their office.


They used to ... not any more


----------



## Lorij (Jul 8, 2012)

I go this information off the Mexico Consulate Atlanta site. I believe this corresponds with the information I have been given by them over the phone. This I believe explains what the lady told me that I can use my fiance's income, because it states he can support me (although i should make the requirement with out it hopefully) I hope I am understanding this correctly.


Marriage or cohabitation with Mexico:
i. Marriage certificate or proof of cohabitation or equivalent figure issued by competent authority, original and copy, and

ii. Exhibit of Mexican nationality under Article 3 of the Nationality Act, in original and copy.

iii. Accreditation of solvency for the support of the family during their stay in the country, with:

- Original and copy of proof of investments or bank accounts with monthly average balance equal to three hundred days of general minimum wage in the Federal District (approx. 1.450 USDLS) during the last six months, or

- Original and copies of documents showing that employment has monthly income or pension unencumbered greater than the equivalent of one hundred days of general minimum wage in the Federal District (approx. 500 USDLS) during the last six months.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Lorij said:


> Ok guys I have some great news! As I posted a couple weeks ago, that I had spoke to someone at the Mexico Consulate in Atlanta on the new Visa policy and I was told to check back in a couple of weeks as they were still working on implementing the new changes. I spoke with a woman there today and I explained my situation in detail, that I am engaged to a Mexican citizen and that we have lived together for 2 years and are planning on marrying in Mexico. She says that I can come to the consulate there and be
> issued the Residente Temporal visa. She says that I need of course my passport, ID and birth certificate. He will need his birth certificate and his valid Mexican ID. I need 3 years of my back taxes. We need 6 months of bank statements showing a COMBINED income of $1900. She says that I may use his income if we live together. Also need a notarized statement from a witness that we do in fact live together. Also he must bring a piece of mail or something showing he receives his mail at this address. Also she told me that for the income requirements we may present a notarized letter from his employer stating how long he has been employed and how much he makes, to show we make more than the required amount. She told me as well that it will be much easier to get here than in Mexico, so I will be making an appointment with the Consulate in Atlanta when I have everything together!! She assured me that I wouldn't have any problems getting it, hope she is correct! Will keep you all posted!!


I understand the part about cohabitation and your plan to marry him in Mexico but have a hard time understanding the financial part. You seem to be saying you both work in the US. You say the INM rules will be good for you when you move to Mexico. Then you state your income from jobs in the US are going to be accepted as proof of financial solvency ONCE you actually get a Temporary Resident visa from Atlanta. What I don´t understand is how they can use the job or jobs you both have as the proof. Won´t you both have to quite those jobs in the US to move to Mexico? Then what will be your or your future husband´s monthly income to support you or himself while here? Alan


----------



## JohnSoCal (Sep 2, 2007)

Jolga said:


> A "targeta" is a card. They are issued in DF (Mexico City) so it takes longer now.


It is "tarjeta", not "targeta". Tarjeta means card whereas targeta means blast.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

JohnSoCal said:


> It is "tarjeta", not "targeta". Tarjeta means card whereas targeta means blast.


I have a pretty extensive knowledge of Spanish and "targeta" is a new word to me. I couldn't find it in any dictionary, either on paper or on line. Are you sure you're spelling it correctly?


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Isla Verde said:


> I have a pretty extensive knowledge of Spanish and "targeta" is a new word to me. I couldn't find it in any dictionary, either on paper or on line. Are you sure you're spelling it correctly?


targeta = blast in Google translator´s world of it's own sometimes funny to read.

blast doesn´t translate back to tageta though, only to explosión.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

AlanMexicali said:


> targeta = blast in Google translator´s world of it's own sometimes funny to read.
> 
> blast doesn´t translate back to tageta though, only to explosión.


Thanks, Alan. I should have known that Google translator (which I never use, by the way) was responsible for this mistranslation. I did just Google "targeta" and got a few search results that appear to be in Catalan!


----------



## eagles100 (Jun 28, 2011)

Could it be "tarjeta" which I think means "card"?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

eagles100 said:


> Could it be "tarjeta" which I think means "card"?


That is what happened. Jolga posted a comment and wrote "targeta" instead of "tarjeta". Then JohnSoCal added the comment that "targeta" meant "blast". By now it has been made clear that the correct spelling is "tarjeta" and that "targeta" exists only in the confused mind of Google Translate and possibly in Catalan.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

Is there a translator that exists that does NOT have a confused mind?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

mickisue1 said:


> Is there a translator that exists that does NOT have a confused mind?


I'm a translator, and my mind is in great shape!


----------



## JohnSoCal (Sep 2, 2007)

Isla Verde said:


> I have a pretty extensive knowledge of Spanish and "targeta" is a new word to me. I couldn't find it in any dictionary, either on paper or on line. Are you sure you're spelling it correctly?


I am fluent in Spanish, having llved in Mexico, my wife is Mexican, owned a business in Mexico and our son played professional baseball in Mexico. I also lived in Venezuela where I was the manager of a computer services company.

Targeta does mean blast but is very rarely used by anybody. As I said, "Tarjeta" is the correct word for card.


----------



## JohnSoCal (Sep 2, 2007)

Isla Verde said:


> Then JohnSoCal added the comment that "targeta" meant "blast". By now it has been made clear that the correct spelling is "tarjeta" and that "targeta" exists only in the confused mind of Google Translate and possibly in Catalan.


I actually said that the correct word for card is Tarjeta. I just added the targeta translation is blast as in explosion for completeness.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

JohnSoCal said:


> I am fluent in Spanish, having llved in Mexico, my wife is Mexican, owned a business in Mexico and our son played professional baseball in Mexico. I also lived in Venezuela where I was the manager of a computer services company.
> 
> Targeta does mean blast but is very rarely used by anybody. As I said, "Tarjeta" is the correct word for card.


As a lifelong student of the Spanish language, I am curious about this word "targeta". It's not in the dictionary of the Real Academia Española or the Academia Mexicana de la Lengua Could "targeta" be a regionalism? I'd really appreciate a link to a reputable source.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

Isla Verde said:


> I'm a translator, and my mind is in great shape!


LOL. After I posted that, I KNEW I should have added "auto" to "translator!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

mickisue1 said:


> LOL. After I posted that, I KNEW I should have added "auto" to "translator!


That's ok, mickisue. After all, there are quite a few human translators whose work appears to be the result of a confused mind.


----------



## Lorij (Jul 8, 2012)

AlanMexicali said:


> I understand the part about cohabitation and your plan to marry him in Mexico but have a hard time understanding the financial part. You seem to be saying you both work in the US. You say the INM rules will be good for you when you move to Mexico. Then you state your income from jobs in the US are going to be accepted as proof of financial solvency ONCE you actually get a Temporary Resident visa from Atlanta. What I don´t understand is how they can use the job or jobs you both have as the proof. Won´t you both have to quite those jobs in the US to move to Mexico? Then what will be your or your future husband´s monthly income to support you or himself while here? Alan


AlanMexicali- My fiance owns a business in Mexico and has proof of that business and
bank records and tax records from Mexico as well. His sister and brother in law run it for him when he is in the US, but yes he works here as well, ans yes according to the consulate in Atl, this can be used as well as income here in the US. We will see


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Lorij said:


> AlanMexicali- My fiance owns a business in Mexico and has proof of that business and
> bank records and tax records from Mexico as well. His sister and brother in law run it for him when he is in the US, but yes he works here as well, ans yes according to the consulate in Atl, this can be used as well as income here in the US. We will see


Well that is great news you will get a Residente Temporal visa approved before you leave for Mexico and will be allowed to work. I being married to a Mexican National for more than 2 years and we were married in Mexico, got a Residente Temporal with the new immigration law with no financial proof from either myself or my wife and I can work. It was very straight forward here. 

The old law required proof of financial solvency just as you explained and that is now done away with in my case. It is good they recognized cohabitation and fiance status without you yet being married, maybe that is the difference. I don´t know. Alan


----------



## rosiethinks (Oct 20, 2012)

This was one of the questions that I had!

I'm married to a Mexican, and we live in the U.S.. We also have 2 kids together. We're wanting to move back to Mexico in January, but the whole financial solvency issue was bothering me until recently. From what I understand, there is now NO requirement to show financial/economic solvency to get a residencia temporal as the *spouse* of a Mexican.

Is this correct?


----------



## Lorij (Jul 8, 2012)

AlanMexicali, Did you get your Residente Temporal in the US right? And you had to provide no financial proof? That is great news!! :clap2:


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Lorij said:


> AlanMexicali, Did you get your Residente Temporal in the US right? And you had to provide no financial proof? That is great news!! :clap2:


I got it in Mexico. I had gone to the INM to get a "Permission for a foriegner to marry a Mexican National" and then took the "Acta de matrimonio" back to the INM and filled out another form within 30 days to register the marriage. The total cost was about $5,000 pesos at that time here. Alan


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

rosiethinks said:


> This was one of the questions that I had!
> 
> I'm married to a Mexican, and we live in the U.S.. We also have 2 kids together. We're wanting to move back to Mexico in January, but the whole financial solvency issue was bothering me until recently. From what I understand, there is now NO requirement to show financial/economic solvency to get a residencia temporal as the *spouse* of a Mexican.
> 
> Is this correct?


As far as I know that is what the new law states. My case is that. They said I can get a Residente Permanente in 2 years, not before then. Alan


----------



## rosiethinks (Oct 20, 2012)

AlanMexicali said:


> As far as I know that is what the new law states. My case is that. They said I can get a Residente Permanente in 2 years, not before then. Alan


Awesome! One less thing to worry about.


----------



## johnmex (Nov 30, 2010)

rosiethinks said:


> Awesome! One less thing to worry about.


If your children are mexican citizens, under 18 and dependent upon you it carries more weight with INM than being married to a Mexican. I do not know what the new law states, but in my case that is the reason I get my renewal every year.


----------



## Lorij (Jul 8, 2012)

Sounds great! Leads me to believe the info we have been given by the Consulate in Atlanta is correct. Don't think we will have a problem getting my visa approved before we leave for Mexico! Will keep everyone posted!


----------

